# Lactose-Free Milk



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen used to like milk, but too much milk upset her tummy. I bought some lactose-free milk at the grocery, just to see if my kitty would like it, and if it would upset her stomach like regular milk.
I put a bowl down for her, but Arianwen walked up to it, took a couple of licks, and walked away. :roll: Maybe she'll drink more later when it warms up to room temperature.









Oh, well, it won't go to waste. To me, it tastes better than regular milk.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby likes regular milk but I tried him on the lactose-free stuff one time and he refused to look at it. :?


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I've seen milk specifically for cats in the supermarkets here... I wonder if they're the same sort of thing (lactose-free)? I've never bought any though so I can't comment on it.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My Casper and Buzz LOVE the cat milk. Charlie vomits profusely if he drinks any kind of milk, so I have to give the others their milk away from them.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

they do actually have something called 'catmilk' here anyway. Boo used to nearly live on the stuff. She lost her taste for it though.

i was pathetic though... i microwaved it, about 4 seconds. just long enoug hto take away the chill. then i stirred it with my finger. lol!! She loved it. Ive thought about trying it again (as a source for more liquids) but i dont want to buy it for nothing.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

The verdict is in, Arianwen doesn't like lactose-free milk. That's okay; it's good on cereal and in coffee. 
I'll see if I can find some actual cat milk somewhere.


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

This is interesting that cats are not liking the lactose free milk. This milk is just regular milk with lactase added in to take care of lactose. Although I have never tried it so I don't know if it tastes different.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

We recently bought SoyaMilk to try it out, and the eldest cat HATES it (cereal left overs!). The others dont mind it, but we'll be getting Lactose free next, because Soya is just too "weird" for the SO. :roll:


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

chris10 said:


> This is interesting that cats are not liking the lactose free milk. This milk is just regular milk with lactase added in to take care of lactose. Although I have never tried it so I don't know if it tastes different.


oh it does. lol. Im lactose intolerant now... id love to sit down with a giant glass of regular 2% milk! I would have to sit down on the toilet though if i did. I dont drink milk alone anymore. lactose free is good for cereal, or dunking cookies, or making chocolate milk, but on its own its just not right...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed it has a different taste, kind of "buttery". I guess Arianwen wants her milk to taste like the real thing, and won't accept substitutes.  
She likes regular milk with cereal leftovers. 
rcat


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Lactose-free milk, is that actual cow milk still? I haven't had dairy milk in years (it makes me all phlegmy), we usually drink soy (which the cats like with cereal) and just recently we started drinking almond milk. I don't like soy milk on it's own either, unless it's strawberry-flavoured. 

I did try the cats on that catmilk once too, just for the novelty, but they weren't impressed. They were never raised with milk though, other than cereal dregs, so I'm not surprised they didn't take to it.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I was under the impression that most cats are lactose intolerant actually! I can't remember where I read that, though.

We've never given Milly bowls of milk, although she used to steal a lick from our finished cereal bowls. Now that we're on soy milk she doesn't seem interested though!

I can't remember what real milk tastes like, but I don't mind the taste of soy milk - and it's better than rice milk, I reckon.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Boo will drink lactose free with cereal remains. I usually let her. its lactose free, so whats the harm? I only dont let her if it was a chocolatey cereal. as far as i know, chocolate is bad for cats. (also, if it turns to chocolate milk, im gonna drink it! lol)


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Nutritionally, I don't believe cats have any need of milk. Why give it to them, particularly if they don't seem to like it?


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Always thought that cats or any grown animals shouldn't have milk, I have always been told its not good for them. And that Cat Milk you buy in little tetra boxes is completely junk, I'd never feed that to my kitties even as a treat. Too much sugar in it (bad for the pancreas) not to mention its completely unneccesary for an animal who is a carnivore.

I love rice milk, when my brother was on his elmination diet to find out what he was allergic to we couldn't have normal milk (or any type of food for that matter) in the house. I was sure I'd hate it, I like my 2% and thats that! But it wasn't that bad, watery was all I wouldn't drink a glass of it but if its in something like Rice Krispies it tasted great.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Lilac* said:


> I wouldn't drink a glass of it but if its in something like Rice Krispies it tasted great.


thats how i have mine.... i never just sit down with a glass of milk anymore. ooh to have 2% again..... how i miss you so......

lol.

maybe one day when ive got nothing to do ill just have a glass and hit the toilet 20 minutes later. :lol:


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

My cats don't like milk, but they LOVE half and half cream. Go figure, and it's expensive. They get it now and then, none of my cats ever got sick from it.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

My two barn cats, Mellodie & Tinkerbell, LOVES fresh goats milk. 
When I milk the girls they hang around the barn hoping to be given some milk. Lol


----------

